# Need help ID plants.



## 420WokeSmeed (Sep 2, 2014)

I think these are males and if so it's very dissapointing... Is it worth finishing it if it is? It's birthdate from seed was 7/5. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## 420WokeSmeed (Sep 2, 2014)

More pics 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## 420WokeSmeed (Sep 2, 2014)

One more pic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 2, 2014)

It's a little too soon to tell from those pics of the top. Sometimes the new growth looks a little like pollen pods at first.

However, the bottom nodes in that last pic definitely don't look male.


----------



## 420WokeSmeed (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you for the reply, that made me feel better. It's been growing to long to bum me out now lol. Hopefully in another week or so it will show.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 2, 2014)

They look a little limp. That could be from (among other things) under watering OR over watering.

Pot likes a wet / dry cycle. Don't keep it wet all the time.


----------



## kaotik (Sep 2, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> It's a little too soon to tell from those pics of the top. Sometimes the new growth looks a little like pollen pods at first.
> 
> However, the bottom nodes in that last pic definitely don't look male.


gotta disagree.. looks pretty dudely to me


----------



## pcduck (Sep 2, 2014)

kaotik said:


> gotta disagree.. looks pretty dudely to me



:yeahthat:

Them be dudes....toss them unless you need the pollen for breeding


----------



## Locked (Sep 2, 2014)

Look a bit manly to me as well. jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 2, 2014)

Unfortunately, they are boys.  There really is no reason to finish them out.  I would start anew and plant more seeds to increase the odds of a female or 2.


----------

